# How to clean new exo-terra?



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

I just got an 18'' long, 18'' wide, and 24'' tall exo-terra for my trio of juvenile mint terribilis I just got at the central jersey dendro meeting. It has a waterfall and a foam background for them to climb on. I have them in a smaller tank right now, but my question is how I would go about cleaning this. The person I got it from had a rainforest chameleon in it that died of old age in it. So, how should I clean out the tank? Would hot water be good enough? Thanks.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

You probably won't be able to sterilize the inside without removing the background. I would scrub all the exposed glass with soap & hot water, followed by a mild bleach solution.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Dane said:


> You probably won't be able to sterilize the inside without removing the background. I would scrub all the exposed glass with soap & hot water, followed by a mild bleach solution.


I was afraid to use soap because of residue. I will mix the bleach with water and clean. I also heard of using rubbing alcohol but not sure. Thanks


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I use bleach, I do about a 10% bleach mixed with water and then I let it sit for five ten minutes in the tank. Then I wash it real good till you can't really smell the bleach, sometimes letting it dry a bit and then washing again. Then I dry it. Usually let it sit for a few days before I do any work on it. I've done 40+ vivs this way without any problems. Its quick and easy and very effective.

IMO it is alot safer than soap because of residue, however I've used soap to wash plants.

Just becareful with the exo terra when washing it since the glass on those isn't very thick


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Bleach is very safe to use, it oxidizes and leaves no residue behind, you can use as much as you want with water, spot dry it with a towel and make sure to let it air dry completely and your golden.


----------

